# WIRE WHEELS BLOW OUT CHEAP



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

HEY GUYS WE GOT A BUNCH OF SETS OF WIRE WHEELS INSTOCK READY TO SHIP CHEAP 13X7 AND 14X7 FOR $199 PLUSS SHIPPING LARGER DIAMETER RIMS ALSO ON SALE CONTACT US AT 904-260-7587 OR http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com for more info thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

$199 all four?


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 18 2004, 07:39 PM
> *$199 all four?
> [snapback]2426285[/snapback]​*


Ya all four


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes all four rims with adapters and your choice of endpiece if we have it in stock!!!!!!!! 13x7 or 14x7 reverse


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

How much is shipping to 95615


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

shipping to 99022? spokane wa hit me up 14x7 reverse


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

shipping is about $125 for all of the 48 states in america give or take 3-4 dollars should cover all basis shipped ups ground


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

u take paypal?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes we take paypal


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

how much to kcmo 64134... these the og wires?


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

I WANT EM U TAKE TRADES I HAVE MAJOR TOMATO GROWING LIGHTS :thumbsup:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

NO TRADES PLEASE JUST NEW RIMS FOR SALE THANKS FOR THE OFFER!!


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

tires avalible too? i need 13x7 std i think


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

13x7 and 14x7 reverse on sale only all other prices please call 904 260 7587 or email at [email protected]


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

how do i know what i need 65 buick electra i got rear skirts


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

you will need standards to fit that those are not on sale contact us at [email protected] for more info thanks


----------



## R2DJ4U (Sep 3, 2003)

will reverse fit on a 1980 Datsun B210 wagoon? Ya I know I am going to here alot about this car, I already have from here. Although I like it and thats what matters. Last if anyone wants an old set of 13inch hammers(old school rims) pm me I am willing to let them go cheap so that I can put some better rims on the car.
Thanks
Brad Abel


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

how much for 13X5.5??


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

we also carry powdercoated rims for spokes and blade type contact us at sales @ichibanhydraulics.com for any questions thanjks


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

shouldnt shipping be like 60-70 bucks
I've order a couple sets of 13s and shipping is always 60 -70 bucks??????
from fresno and san jose


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

we are shipping from florida there are no hidden charges this is what UPS charges for ground shipment!!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronic_@Nov 25 2004, 06:59 PM
> *we are shipping from florida there are no hidden charges this is what UPS charges for ground shipment!!!
> [snapback]2447939[/snapback]​*


yeah that makes sense!  alot farther!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thanks for understanding anyone on the west coast will recieve them in 3-4 days midwest 2-3 and east coast 1-2


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

hey wats up homes 

how much is it to ship to Toronto Canada (heres my postal code M1J 3E7)


and 
how much for 

13" gold dish gold knock off chrome spokes

13"all gold

13"all chrome


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

contactr up please at [email protected] for any questions or shipping quotes thanks in advance


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

hurry sale ends december 31st 2004


----------



## ogsixtyfo (Mar 27, 2002)

what if i wanted to drive to jacksonville to pick them up, i live in Ga, not that far, i'm interested uin the 13/7's


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

are these gauranteed from defects such as being "shaped funny" and leaky spokes?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

warranty provided by manafacture of the wheel 2 years


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

3 weeks left better hurry can tfind prices like this anywhere


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

SALE STILL GOING STRONG GOAL 500 sets of rims to be sold!!!


----------



## showlow (Jan 5, 2004)

Do you have a pic of the rims or wut kind they are or anything at all and can u get tires for them get back at me????


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

og wire wheels there are pictures on our web site

http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/prims11.html


----------



## Gbodyroller (Dec 5, 2004)

How much for 5........14x7s Rev. , hammer/tool,4 k/o, adapters...shipped to 60466


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

can i get 13's with black spokes? and if so how much extra?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes we can do any combination of powdercoating for eevryone please contact us at [email protected] for specific prices or questions we cant check this site all the time the server comes and goes so please email or call us at the shop at 904-260-7587 thanks in advance


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

only 2 weeks left on the sale


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

just a few sets left so everyone know our larger diameter wheels will be on slae at the first of the year


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

22's?


----------



## CustomKid69 (Dec 5, 2004)

Its a good thing you posted that website cause i'm in the market right now for wheels and always wanted to know this .... 

Check out the wheel below


----------



## CustomKid69 (Dec 5, 2004)

Now check this one out


----------



## CustomKid69 (Dec 5, 2004)

The buttom one is still for rear wheel drive but why is the lip so much smaller, that wheel above has to have the biggest lip i've seen on a 14/13 before, does it vary from manufactor to how deep the lip is or is it just my imaginations, cause i don't want to go with a crapy brand just cause it has a deeper dish, but as long as its still good quality which wheel has the deepest dish like the first one i posted or maybe theres even one with a deeper dish, what manufactor is it (OG or Mcleans)


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

one rim is a standard set rim the other is a reverse set rim its just how they are designed they also have a fwd rim where the spokes go right to the edge of the rim no dish at all


----------



## CustomKid69 (Dec 5, 2004)

Which is reverse and which is standard and in what instances is one prefered over others? because i see alot of people into reverse, please explain.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

personal preference really reverse have a big chrome dish that looks good in 13-15 sizes and standard look good in 18-26 sizes just the way it works really i dont think they even make a reverse above 20 but im not sure


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

you guy do anodizing?

how much for a set 13x7, just rims no adapters or knock offs
1. with black spokes
2. with black dish and hub

shipped to 48180


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

one week left on the big sale please contact us at [email protected] for all other price quotes thanks


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

this is a good deal i got a set from doug and they look great


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

1 more week $199 pluss shipping for 13x7 or 14x7


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

13x7 or 14x7 a set of 4 $199 with all accessories and your choice or knockoff


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

i bet u dont have 14x6 do u


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes we can get them


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

whats the price on 4 14x6 100 spoke deep dish mounted with tires {whitewall}


----------



## ProHopper (Jan 24, 2003)

I sent you a pm but just in case, I am going to be in jacksonville tuesday and want to know if you have a set of chrome 14's I can swing by and pick up, and they are for a 61 impala 4 door will they tuck in the rear, my cragar s/s wheels tuck with a good inch clearance and they are reversed so just checkin.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

how much for 5 13x7 reversed with 2 prong spinner shipped to tx 78626


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

all other pricing please contact us at [email protected] or call 904 260 7587 thanks in advance


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

one more day


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

sales over but dont hesitate to contact us for prices on all other types of wheels also our large diameter wires are on sale 20 22 24


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

OK GOOD NEWS I GOT THE OK FROM THE BIG BOSS WE CAN EXTEND THE SALE FOR 2 MORE MONTHS EFFECTIVE IMM. IF YOU NEED THESE RIMS PLEASE CALL OR EMAIL

[email protected]

OR 904-260-7587 THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how much for a set of 14x7 gold spokes shipped to indiana 47714 get at me


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

How much for 2 14x7,and 2 14x6,with gold nips??Shipped to North Dakota?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

joker----14x7 gold spokes $375 pluss shipping about $125



devilel-----14x7 and 14x6 gold nipples $350 shipping about $125


----------



## Teck 1 (Sep 29, 2002)

how much for 2 chrome 13x7 shipped to somerset NJ 08873 ?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

145 shipped


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

still on sale


----------



## 89baggedmazda (Oct 31, 2004)

how much for 13x7 reverse 5lug 98304 WA


----------



## monticarlow (Nov 6, 2004)

how much 4 chrome 14x7 shipped to 11949


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

both replys $199 for rims shipping $125


----------



## monticarlow (Nov 6, 2004)

what spinner does it come wit also can you mount them on white walls how much would that be


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

whatever spinner you want yes we can mount tires what size do you want they are all alittle different in price also contact us at [email protected] for more specific questions never know when the server will go down here


----------



## 89baggedmazda (Oct 31, 2004)

thanks bro


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

How much for a set of 14x7 wires with powder white spokes and white eagle chips shipped to St.louis MO?


----------



## 918TC (Jan 20, 2005)

how much for gold hub nips n black powder coated spokes


----------



## 918TC (Jan 20, 2005)

13 *7


----------



## G_riderSA (Jan 15, 2005)

hey about these rims do u guy ship 2 australia


----------



## G_riderSA (Jan 15, 2005)

hey about these rims do u guy ship 2 australia


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 18 2004, 08:48 PM
> *How much is shipping to 95615
> [snapback]2426604[/snapback]​*


I got mine here in town for $200 + tax (about $214 out the door) with all hardware.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

sounds like you got a good deal


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

the sale is still on?


----------



## g_ride84regal (Dec 24, 2004)

is the sale still on? how much for shipping to south texas 78332?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes still on sale right now shipping $125


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt still on sale


----------



## ReaLnez604 (Jan 29, 2005)

sup im lookin for sum 15x7 wire wheels chrome with blue powder spoke for 81 bmw to B.C, Canada...how much am i lookin to be payin


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

rims $450


----------



## g_ride84regal (Dec 24, 2004)

how much 13x7 rev. chrome 3 bar spinners cost with shipping to south texas 78332? do u take credit cards? also do u u sale a pre-wired switch box (10 switch) for a 3 pump setup?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

how much 4 (five) 14x6 white spokes gold nip gold hub chrome dish

thanks


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

feb will be the last month on this sale need to hurry to get these prices 13x7 or 14x7 all chrome a complete set for $199

shipping on the west coast will be about $100
east coast $125


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

2 more weeks guys


----------



## SixFo Galaxie (Feb 5, 2005)

How much for 20's? I need them for a 64 Galaxie

Jason Lazo


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

tires or not?


----------



## SixFo Galaxie (Feb 5, 2005)

Can I get with and without? Thanks

Jason


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea please call me or email me thanks server keeps going down [email protected]
904 260 7587


----------



## tckcav96 (Feb 9, 2005)

What would you suggest for a Samurai. We are putting hydraulics on it and want 100 spoke wires. 13"14"? Reverse- standard?

Thanks


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

how much for shipping 2 chicago


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

how much for shipping 2 chicago for some 13x7s 60457


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

put 13 on the samuri reverse set would be ok


shipping to chi town $125


----------



## lilandagi (Feb 9, 2004)

How much for shipping to 96782, HI.


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

sup all i need a set of 13s whats the shipping to 08879 thanxxxs in advance


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

48 states $125


HI------- still checking sorry


----------



## Z_CaPriCe (Feb 13, 2005)

what do you mean by "reverse set"?
would 14" fit on an 87 caprice sedan 4.3 liter v6 ? 
would these rims hold up under hydraulics? 
i like those green spoked rims... are they $250? 
sorry for all these dumb questions, but hopefully you can help me out... im very interested. thanks.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes rims will fit reverse set is the backspacing on the rim reverse set will have a 4-5 inch lip out front yes they will hold up to hydraulics 

powdercoated spoke cost $450


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes rims will fit reverse set is the backspacing on the rim reverse set will have a 4-5 inch lip out front yes they will hold up to hydraulics 

powdercoated spoke cost $450


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

few more weeks left


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

few more weeks left


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

almost over


----------



## tckcav96 (Feb 9, 2005)

We will be getting the Samurai next weekend and will be looking for the wheels. When will the sale be ending? How would we pay you? Do you take M/C or Visa on your site? 

We are looking for the all chrome with the 2 bar knockoff with the black background and bird on the knockoff. In 13x7. Are these included in the sale?

Also, how will these wheels mount on the Samurai? Do we have to buy anything extra to mount over the hubs? 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

you got a pm


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

how much is shipping into canada
my postal code is v3t 1y9


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

about $150


----------



## NOJOKE (Apr 8, 2004)

if i bought a few stes of wheels would the shipping be cheaper?


----------



## elcholero123 (Feb 17, 2005)

how much for reverse 13's with candyapplered spokes???


----------

